# Hashimoto's and depression



## hayley3 (Oct 18, 2010)

My daughter who is 19 has Hashimoto's ...I also have a thyroid condition but I am worried for her because when she stopped taking the medication. She took it and then her hair started falling out like mad. I can understand she didn't want to lose all her hair but I feel she is depressed and I"m really worried. She is away at college and I can tell something is not right with her. I offered to buy her pizza and she said no. Among other things like that I am worried about her. Does the medication help with depression? I'm going to try to get her a new doctor as the one she has said it's normal to lose all your hair. O.O But does anyone else lose massive amounts of hair from that pill?

Thanks

her mom


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

What pill ??? "Medication" ???


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

If you can be specific about her meds, that would be helpful. And depression and anxiety are both issues associated with hypothyroidism. Sounds like she is just recently on meds, do you have any blood work you can share (with lab ranges).

Stopping her med is likely not going to make anything better, but hair loss (search the forum) can be a side effect.

Hair loss is also a direct effect of being hypo as well. (My arms and legs were completely bald, I'm a guy and and my family line starts in Greece. We don't do bald arms and legs). Now that I am treated it is growing back.


----------



## hayley3 (Oct 18, 2010)

It was Lev....something. She stopped taking it over a year ago. Sorry so I don't really know. I eat gluten free so she did too while at home but now she eats out a lot although she has said she can now notice symptoms are worse when she eats gluten.

No I don't have her lab ranges, the nurse just said she had thyroiditis and then after more blood work said she had Hashomoto's and to take this pill. We went back and told her about the hair falling out but she didn't seem to care. They didn't bother to send her to an endocrine doctor. I had no idea thyroid could affect moods, etc....that would explain a lot about myself too, but I have never felt depressed...so don't have a lot of experience there.

That's great your hair grew back. Mine all fell out at once...it was very hard to live with.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Well, the boards are a great place to learn and for me made me pay more attention to what my Dr. Tells me and what my blood work means (and googling like crazy). Sounds like you might want to review and track your own medical history as well and make sure you are being treated as well as possible.

Being off of levothyroxine if she is hypo is not going to help her at all. Maybe now that she is at school, she can try a different primary care doc and get a referral to an endo.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When you start Levo or change doses, it can cause temporary hair loss. Key word: temporary. Any change in hormone levels impacts hair (and other things). After you get stabilized, the hair comes back (in my case, in hairier than ever).

Long term hypothyroid can also cause hair loss, but often the hair loss is more permanent in nature, so she's much better off dealing with the temporary stuff.


----------

